# Air filter replacement?



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello,

I have a Jet AFS-1000B air filtration unit, and I am wondering about when to change the filter.

The manual says that the inner filter can be washed or blown out. It doesn't say anything about the outer filter, and isn't very specific about when a filter needs replacement.

I am a hobby worker and on average don't use my shop more than 20 hours a week. I do a lot of sanding though, often by hand.

Any suggestions? Thanks you…


----------



## hazbro (Mar 19, 2010)

I have the same jet system, and I haven't changed the outer filter yet. (8 months). I just take the dust collector hose or shop vac every couple of days and vac off the outside of the intake filter. It still looks new and the air is still clean.


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

Just change it when it gets dirty. I just pick up 12" x 24" pleated furnace filters in 3 packs from the depot. I usually blow out the inner bag filter in reverse with the air compressor.


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I have vacuumed the outer filter a few times as well, I should now check out the inner one and clean it out.


----------

